# Is it normal to have an erection while making out?



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Hey, me too. I watch it with my daughter all the time.


Not quite that old though


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Im not too much older than you are.Yes,it is normal..but you've obviously got alot of time to sort all of that out.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Arbite said:


> I'm an adult and I still like How to Train Your Dragon.


I like the parts with the dragons. roud:



Yes, I think it is normal to get an erection while kissing. At least, it is for me, however annoying that is, god damn thing likes to pop up whenever he damn well pleases, stupid frickin...


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't worry about it kid. You'll find out for yourself.


----------



## Absurdist (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah the first time i ever kissed a girl (more like a long ass make out session in a pool spring break) i had a massive erection. I can't help but to laugh thinking about this. Based on everyone else experience with this matter and the fact that in only corroborates my own would only point to yes. 

Six to midnight!


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey theres nothing wrong with a young person to have questions or curiosity about sex or relationships and stuff. Hell i was on this fourms when I was 17. Well then again i was a independent minor then and considered myself a adult. But still besides the point the young man has a valid question. And to answer it; I do get huge raging boners of epicness if the makout session last X amount or Y how well they made out thus resulting in the formula below of X*Y= Level of Boner. I find it normal but some others dont.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Lightleggy said:


> I've never kissed a girl in a place other than the cheek, but I was wondering do most of the men get an erection while making out for the first time? not that i've seen it but its just a thought I had


It's extremely normal. 

And so is sex. This "18+" is stupid. Especially since "kids" stop being entirely kids by the time most are 12. 

Take your time and don't put yourself in physical or emotional (or having kids at 17) danger. Also, don't miss out on living life. You're only 16 once..... ok you're 16 for 365 days, but the idea applies.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

This thread is freaking gold XD

Also,
like everyone else said, it's normal to get an erection while making out.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Lightleggy said:


> I've never kissed a girl in a place other than the cheek, but I was wondering do most of the men get an erection while making out for the first time? not that i've seen it but its just a thought I had


erections can happen whenever you're turned on, so it's definitely normal


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

You mean there are times it doesn't happen? >.> <.<

I'm female but damn... touch me in the right (or wrong) context and I practically explode. _It's why I don't like people touching me_ especially when I like them a lot. Public exploding is embarrassing.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

heh it would be hard not to


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah... um, I don't have a penis, but making out usually gets my uh.. you know.. juices flowing.

If it doesn't, something is wrong.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> You mean there are times it doesn't happen? >.> <.<
> 
> I'm female but damn... touch me in the right (or wrong) context and I practically explode. _It's why I don't like people touching me_ especially when I like them a lot. Public exploding is embarrassing.


I'm sure you on occasion hit someone that's into gore. Softens the blow of embarrassment.

Oh, and of course to contribute: The answer you seek is yes.


----------



## alextyrian (May 2, 2011)

I can't believe no one has pointed out in four pages that it's normal for a 16 year-old to have a hard-on 22 hours a day.

Seriously people?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Maybe off and on 22 hours a day, but more than 4 = go to a hospital before your dick dies from a lack of oxygen.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Lightleggy said:


> I've never kissed a girl in a place other than the cheek, but I was wondering do most of the men get an erection while making out for the first time? not that i've seen it but its just a thought I had


Always. Its quite annoying.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

LightLeggy said:


> I've never kissed a girl in a place other than the cheek, but I was wondering do most of the men get an erection while making out for the first time? not that i've seen it but its just a thought I had


I would probably consider it more the norm than the exception, from what I've seen... just part of the reality of being a guy. (I mean, guys get erections 3-5x a night while sleeping too, I think. That thing is primed to be ever-ready. Ah, the wonders of the human body!)



Fizz said:


> ...Just as some females will become "wet" when they are aroused by making out.


Of course, the benefit there is that it's all under wraps, no one ever knows unless we want 'em to.  What goes to Vegas always stays in Vegas, so to speak...



Souled In said:


> Always. Its quite annoying.


yeah, I could see that it could be. Not just that it could be embarrassing, but it would be hard if you just want to hang out and have fun in non-sexual ways, but things keep popping up and getting in the way... It's like a little demonic Jack-in-the-Box.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

You get boners for touching girls, or even being close to them in any way until you get used to seeing more and you have higher standards for getting aroused.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd be kind of disappointed if it didn't happen.


----------

